# Cellular stream work around



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I wanted to report on the capabilities of the OOH stream on just a cellular connection.

While you cannot initiate a direct stream over a cellular connection, you can start a download and begin watching after just a few moments.

Pretty cool:

Start a recording -> initiate a download to your IOS device -> start watching 

So while we are waiting for Apple to approve streaming for LTE connected devices, TiVo has given us a very robust work around that gives full functionality when on the road!


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Good find, this works great. :up: Thanks. 

The only thing it doesn't allow of course is streaming from premium channels but usually those shows can be streamed direct from the channel's app.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The only thing I don't know is what the difference is in amount of data used to download vs stream a video.

But it was very cool of TiVo (planned or unplanned) to provide this very robust work around.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

bradleys said:


> The only thing I don't know is what the difference is in amount of data used to download vs stream a video.
> 
> But it was very cool of TiVo (planned or unplanned) to provide this very robust work around.


Margret just posted a bunch of bandwidth stats.

https://twitter.com/tivodesign


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

bradleys said:


> The only thing I don't know is what the difference is in amount of data used to download vs stream a video.
> 
> But it was very cool of TiVo (planned or unplanned) to provide this very robust work around.


On a somewhat related note;
While I was downloading a show, at first it said 123 MB at basic. After a few minutes it changed to 155 MB's. Strange I thought.


----------

